# In hand showing



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

In the 11 years I have been riding I have never shown before. I was with a riding school for this time so I have never owned my own horse. I stopped attending the riding school a little while ago and from Monday I will be loaning a 3 and a half year old Friesian.

Obviously he won't be ready for any ridden showing for a while yet which leads me to in hand showing.

What is needed for this?
How can I find out about them?

Thanks, Paige :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Snizard93 said:


> Monday I will be* loaning* a 3 and a half year old Friesian.


What does this mean ???


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Spyder said:


> What does this mean ???


Loaning is when you pay a certain amount of money a week/month to a person so you can use their horse. Sort of like having some ownership over the horse. Bonus here for me is I am not going to have to pay 

Can anyone else help me?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Snizard93 said:


> Loaning is when you pay a certain amount of money a week/month to a person so you can use their horse. Sort of like having some ownership over the horse. Bonus here for me is I am not going to have to pay
> 
> Can anyone else help me?



So you are free leasing a horse.

Loaning is when a person loans something (*does the loaning*) and the person receiving the loan is the borrower or in this case the leaser.

Can't give you an answer until the following is known.

What type of in hand showing are you doing...breed..showmanship..??


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Spyder said:


> So you are free leasing a horse.
> 
> Loaning is when a person loans something (*does the loaning*) and the person receiving the loan is the borrower or in this case the leaser.
> 
> ...


I havn't thought about it in too much detail really. Just a thought that popped into my mind. Just looking for some general information/help/tips.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

As you are in the UK most of those in the US are not going to understand what we have here in the UK.

Loaning (for those in the US) is essentialy a free lease. Snizard if you are paying the horsesowner to use the horse then you are leasing.

Anyway UK inhand showing all classes are pretty much the same.

You will need some light coloured trousers (most people wear beige with a dark horse),
Shirt,
Tie,
Jod boots or walking boots that you can run in.
Tweed jacket (always tweed inhand)
Brown leather gloves
Hair net,
Hair in a bun,
Navy velvet hat with flesh coloured straps,
Brown show cane.

Generaly you will need a plain hunter style bridle for inhand classes.

Horse should be immaculate and as he is a friesian have a lovely long flowing mane and tail free from knots.

A very good site for information is Front Page they also have a very good forum, you have to pay to join but there are a lot of proffessionals on there who will freely give advice.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not paying any money faye  thank you so much for your help too.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

me showing a naighbours shetland different cloths as doesn't have to be too mart up here, and some thing you will learn quickly on here is that americians have different words for things like long reining they call ground driving but think I can figger most words out now.








I never use a cane but they thought she was stubborn and lazy but didn't use it once and he was an angel but she is not my type of shetlanddidn't like her much but we got 4th is a HUGE class


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This is me showing Reeco my coloured. 
He is shown as a 15hh SHP (show hunter pony) and so far The vast majority of the rosettes he has won are red and blue rosettes.


----------

